# REDDOG is...



## Ramrod11 (Sep 17, 2012)

gay.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 17, 2012)

Unless you have video or some still shots shut your piehole


----------



## cube789 (Sep 17, 2012)

must be a fool moon tonight


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 17, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> must be a fool moon tonight



^^^This and welfare pay day.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2012)

edmund


----------



## Z499 (Sep 17, 2012)

Reddog I love you man... In a non gay way


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 17, 2012)

^^^^reps right there folks (big reps )


----------



## charley (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the point is that 'REDDOG' receives much 'LOVE'...both the 'GAY TYPE' & the other type......[whatever that is]...


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 17, 2012)

op neggd


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 17, 2012)

reddog is not gay, but the 6 guys that held him down with a pillow over his head and freight trained his ass were?.


----------



## DOBE (Sep 18, 2012)

[h=2]REDDOG is... your real father[/h]


----------



## secdrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Negged the OP.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

negged azza


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

and the OP


----------



## seyone (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy to neg op


----------



## Rampage. (Sep 18, 2012)

REDDOG is... a geriatric cunt who rarely sets foot in a gym.

Here's proof:


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

That bitch right there is pushing 54 years old and spends a fair amount of time in the gym so he don't like the john's who come calling to fuck your crackhead mommy in the ass. But as KOS would say at least I'm not some anonymous cunt posting other people's pics. Thanks for your imput, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)

waay more jacked n tanned than azza


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

I take alot of illegal drugs, just none of them that make you jacked and tanned.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 18, 2012)

Fuck off Eddie.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

yeah fuck off eddie


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2012)

and off he fucked


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Sep 18, 2012)

i thought he?d be bigger, with the way he talks, he looks like a guy with issues, but at least he has pics and the red cunt is right about all the other anon cunts here?..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 18, 2012)

you don't have to be big to pick on pedo's, you just have to know right from wrong


----------



## custom (Sep 18, 2012)

The AIDS virus is taking its time with AZZA. He should be dead by now


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 19, 2012)

custom said:


> The AIDS virus is taking its time with AZZA. He should be dead by now



after 5 years of having the virus, i decided to let AIDS go?.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> you don't have to be big to pick on pedo's, you just have to know right from wrong



you were molested by your sister right?


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 19, 2012)

lol...Red, you old goober-gobbler.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^M.D. sweeping out the trash again I see................


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2012)

=  fuck off eddie...


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 19, 2012)

Negged Edward for fucking with my man REDDOG.


----------



## Aries1 (Sep 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^^M.D. sweeping out the trash again I see................


Grumpy old man...


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

Funny how so many naive peons come to the defense of an elderly cretin.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

funny how a window licka keeps coming back with new screen names cause he likes to hang around real men to make himself feel better. you go on with your bad ass self eddie. I may be as old as your daddy (if you even know who he is) but I ain't your daddy cause any load I dropped around your whore mommy was on her chin. 
have a nice day and start thinking about your next screen name.


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> funny how a window licka keeps coming back with new screen names cause he likes to hang around real men to make himself feel better. you go on with your bad ass self eddie. I may be as old as your daddy (if you even know who he is) but I ain't your daddy cause any load I dropped around your whore mommy was on her chin.
> have a nice day and start thinking about your next screen name.



Senility must be a badge of honor in your insignificant household.
I will not let your confusion and irrationality get me down gramps.

Maybe your repulsive chamber maid of a "wife" can provide you
with the pills to temporarily overcome your deluded state of mind.

And you have "many" good days wasting your $$$ on gym appointments.


----------



## charley (Sep 19, 2012)

Entitled said:


> Funny how so many naive peons come to the defense of an elderly cretin.





Welcome Back Eddie..................._{NEGGED}_


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 19, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Negged Edward for fucking with my man REDDOG.



Me too.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahhh... eddie your such a clever little nigger aren't you. why don't you download some hotties pic off of facebook and tell us how your doing her until LW calls you out on your download. Or maybe you can show us pics of fancy cars that you supposedly have. Dude "I" am real, your are a pathetic little piece of shit looking for admiration from real men cause your daddy wanted nothing to do with you and your mommy told you he got killed in the war during peace time. One thing I learned in "all" of my years is that little shitheads like you deflect because of thier own insecurities. Move on cuz, get help and for gods sake leave your little dick alone. your losing all of your wit in them ropes your throwing into your pillow case.


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

charley said:


> Welcome Back Eddie..................._{NEGGED}_



*That is not my name you mindless flea-magnet.
*

If you could actually read it says ---> E n t i t l e d.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)

Entitled said:


> *That is not my name you mindless flea-magnet.
> *
> 
> If you could actually read it says ---> E n t i t l e d.



nobody gives a shit
fuck off twat


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

Entitled said:


> *That is not my name you mindless flea-magnet.
> *
> 
> If you could actually read it says ---> E n t i t l e d.



the only thing your entitled to is getting big nigger cock jammed down your throat.


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> nobody gives a shit
> fuck off twat



Yeah apparently its applaudable for dumbasses to randomly choice names for people.

And of course fatuous birds of feather must stick together at any cost, right little pigeon?


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> nobody gives a shit
> fuck off twat



Yeah apparently its applaudable for dumbasses to randomly choose names for people.

And of course fatuous birds of feather must stick together at any cost, right little pigeon?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ oh look, 
assholes in stereo


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

hes probelby hacking a load right now and got all excited. what did you learn in school eddie? How to suck dick in the coat closet?


----------



## Entitled (Sep 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ahhh... eddie your such a clever little nigger aren't you. why don't you download some hotties pic off of facebook and tell us how your doing her until LW calls you out on your download. Or maybe you can show us pics of fancy cars that you supposedly have. Dude "I" am real, your are a pathetic little piece of shit looking for admiration from real men cause your daddy wanted nothing to do with you and your mommy told you he got killed in the war during peace time. One thing I learned in "all" of my years is that little shitheads like you deflect because of thier own insecurities. Move on cuz, get help and for gods sake leave your little dick alone. your losing all of your wit in them ropes your throwing into your pillow case.



Do you actually work? 

What fucking job allows you to ramble on with so many unnecessary words in such a ludicrous post?


You see yourself as a real man? LMFAO

So just how many butt-kissing losers have been lying to you?



REDDOG309 said:


> the only thing your entitled to is getting big nigger cock jammed down your throat.




And your fear of niggers is quite amusing.

You're like all the other mentally unstable racists who pollute this world.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Sep 19, 2012)

Get lost Eddie.


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2012)

Entitled said:


> Senility must be a badge of honor in your insignificant household.
> I will not let your confusion and irrationality get me down gramps.
> 
> Maybe your repulsive chamber maid of a "wife" can provide you
> ...



LOL!

This post deserves a Free 2 week pass and a blind eye from me. No more bannings!


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^How can you condone that asshole, he is sickening


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> LOL!
> 
> This post deserves a Free 2 week pass and a blind eye from me. No more bannings!



GFR 2.0


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> ^^^How can you condone that asshole, he is sickening



Ive banned 5 of his names in 24hrs. I give up  

Besides, this is AG and he doesnt direct his hatred towards me. His hate of the elderly and obese can make for an unexpected chuckle now and then.


----------



## SFW (Sep 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> GFR 2.0


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 19, 2012)

SFW said:


> Ive banned 5 of his names in 24hrs. I give up
> 
> Besides, this is AG and he doesnt direct his hatred towards me. His hate of the elderly and obese can make for an unexpected chuckle now and then.


C'mon SFW don't give up, beat him like the red headed step child he is


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 19, 2012)

SFW didn't you see the thread he created "Fucking Bitch Ass Moderators" and yes it is in anything goes, now if he's not directing his hatred toward you, then I don't know what.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2012)

people like eddie??.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2012)

eddie would be fine if he was remotley funny or intelligent
but he aint, his nonsecial blabberings are embarrasing 
it is funny when he tries to sound smart though, stringing as many big words together as he can and getting their context all wrong.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 20, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> eddie would be fine if he was remotley funny or intelligent
> but he aint, his nonsecial blabberings are embarrasing
> *it is funny when he tries to sound smart though, stringing as many big words together as he can and getting their context all wrong.*



Its like the uneducated fucker opens up a thesaurus and starts composing random sentences.


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2012)

^^ I'm sure that's exactley what eddie does


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2012)

SFW said:


>



I don't mind sparring with eddie and I rarely even neg him cause my parents taught me not to pick on the retarted kids of the nieghborhood. I, unlike some other mother fuckers up in this joint do own a mirrow. I know what and who I am, so some little shithead running his cum dumpster does not bother me. And Mrs. Reddog is quite the looker for 51 years old. So if you think that little shart stain bothers me, well he don't. He does rally the regulars against him but thats the role of the troll, This I know.

On a side note I have reported you to theCaptn' for hurting my feelings


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2012)

The birth of eddie

Scientists create 'living' doll made of human cancer cells - Telegraph


----------



## Gritty (Sep 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> And Mrs. Reddog is quite the looker for 51 years old.



Before:







After:







Umm if you say so.


Yikes.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 20, 2012)

eddie tell your mom to shut up!


----------



## cube789 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DOBE (Sep 20, 2012)

Calling edfuck retarded is insulting to retards he's actually much lower on the stain chain


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 20, 2012)

Gritty said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical eddie, you find hot women on the internet and try to convince us that you are fucking them and then you find dog ugly women on the internet and try to say they are our women. I mean really eddie can you be that fucking stupid? You live on fantasy island. but hey I'm not all about bannings even for a little shit such as yourself. which you will probelbly be banned by the time I'm done writing this.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 20, 2012)

so its fair to say i am more well liked than Eddie? My anus is more popular than eddie?


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 20, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> so its fair to say i am more well liked than Eddie? My anus is more popular than eddie?


----------



## cube789 (Sep 21, 2012)

azza = the diddler


----------



## coolhandjames (Sep 21, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> azza = the diddler




Serious Lulz homie


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> so its fair to say i am more well liked than Eddie? My anus is more popular than eddie?



this is NOT a fair assumption


----------



## Ramrod11 (Sep 24, 2012)

very gay


----------

